# Questions about documents to submit for Express Entry



## Vinods (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi
I am just about creating my CIC express entry profile and am struggling in certain aspects, would appreciate if someone can help me out on this please.

I have completed the following education
1. 12th - 1995
2. Bcom - 1998
3. Three Years Diploma in computers (GNIIT) from NIIT - 2000
4. MSC-IT - 2004


The diploma in Computers from NIIT is not a part of a formal education and hence WES did/would not validate anything other than formal education so it evaluated the rest except my Diploma.

Question is:
1. Do i need to only provide education details in the Express Entry profile in MYCIC that was evaluated by WES or should I also provide my Diploma details?

2. Secondly I started working from 2001 and I completed my Diploma from NIIT in the year 2000, so in the above case , in the "Work History" section do I only provide my Work history from 2004 onwards or from 2001?

In the section its stated as:

"Date Vinod Sharma first became qualified to practice in this occupation
If the "primary occupation" is:
a qualified trade (four-digit code begins with 632, 633, 72, 73, 82, 92), this is the date they became qualified to practice on their own in Canada. (For example, when they moved from apprentice to being a licensed tradesperson.)
any other job, this is the date they first obtained the minimum education or training stated in the NOC description. (Note: if the NOC only states high school, this is the date they graduated.)"

Would my work ex from 2001 - 2004 would not be counted for points calculation? what could be the fallout?

Awaiting your help on this.

Regards
Vinod


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

You have a lot of complicated questions here but I will try and answer them as best I can. First your work experience is not going to be worth much from 2001 because work experience only counts from 3 years back.

Education - only use the highest level because you are only going to get points for one degree. eg. if you have 2 degrees you wont get credited for 2 eg a MBA and a BA you should only assess the MBA as it will give you more points. 

If you are getting assessed in a trade - once you have your apprenticeship, you must add 2 years after that to be considered qualified to work in your trade because you wouldnt have any experience prior to that.

Hope this helps

/SNIP/


----------



## Vinods (Jan 9, 2016)

Any help from the seniors ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Vinods said:


> Any help from the seniors ?



The seniors? Why would someone's age matter? Can non senior citizens not provide answers too?


----------



## Vinods (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi Colchar, 
Seniority here is in terms of the "process knowledge" and not age


----------



## Vinods (Jan 9, 2016)

Any help from anyone pls?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Vinods said:


> Hi Colchar,
> Seniority here is in terms of the "process knowledge"



Not in English it doesn't.


----------

